

Siftnet. The World's Time Network - priyadarshy
https://www.siftnet.com

======
dang
Please don't put "Show HN" in titles before the work is ready for everyone to
try out:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

Also, please don't solicit upvotes. This is called a voting ring and usually
causes your submission to get penalized by HN's software.

------
mariusc23
I like the idea. CC'ing Sift seems scary for a user. What if it completely
misunderstands the message and shows wrong info? That would look bad for the
user. Is there a way to preview the message it sends to the other party?

~~~
priyadarshy
Yes. Actually, your Sift responds back in 3-5 seconds telling you what it
thinks you meant and let's you simply confirm when it gets it right or edit
any details it missed. Natural language processing is hard so our approach is
to do the best job we can and make sure the user agrees; after all the
customer/user is always right, not the algorithm.

~~~
mariusc23
Nice. I'm curious to see how the UI looks for the other person. I'm imagining
some sort of grid where they can select available time slots?

~~~
priyadarshy
Yeah, basically let's them pick from a bunch of suggestions. Care to try it
out?

www.siftnet.com/alpha code: 8800

~~~
mariusc23
Thanks! I sent you some feedback using the form on your website.

------
duylamnguyenngo
Is the time saved by using Sift really that much better than just doing this
myself?

~~~
priyadarshy
Try it out and let us know? We're in closed alpha but I can share an invite
link.

Of course with Siftnet you cut down on the back and forth but more importantly
you've given the other person an opportunity to find a time with you as soon
as you send your first e-mail to them. You don't have to deal with the delay
of back and forth emails or people going on vacation half-way through the
meeting negotiation process.

~~~
duylamnguyenngo
Sure. I'd love one!

Does this work for only gmail or does it work with exchange?

~~~
priyadarshy
We're working on a mobile version that will support Exchange on Android and
iOS devices.

------
jb7s
Just used this and it works really well. Keep up the good work! Emailing back
and forth trying to figure out a time to meet is super annoying for me.

